# are rams safe with shrimp



## moosenart (Feb 18, 2012)

I imagine they will eat shimplets. They would pester for sure.


----------



## Powchekny (Jan 25, 2010)

I think the Rams would be _really_ safe. The shrimp not so much...


----------



## oyeabog (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks figured that ,but was hoping..


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

Cichlids eat shrimp. lol


----------



## dasob85 (Feb 4, 2012)

Powchekny said:


> I think the Rams would be _really_ safe.


I agree with that statement :red_mouth


----------



## gtu2004 (Feb 17, 2010)

when I had my GBRs, they never bothered adult fire red shrimps. They looked at the the adults curiously when the shrimps were first introduced, and soon lost interest, but I guess they'll eat the shrimplets.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

They will eat shrimplets, I have 3 in my 55g with RCS, and the rcs population with a good amount of plants does not grow much.


----------



## Ebichua (May 13, 2008)

gtu2004 said:


> when I had my GBRs, they never bothered adult fire red shrimps. They looked at the the adults curiously when the shrimps were first introduced, and soon lost interest, but I guess they'll eat the shrimplets.


This is my experience with GBRs w/ my cherries. I never saw them actually catch my shrimplets, though I'm sure it must have occurred here and there. My colony was thriving still, nonetheless. 

I think it is possible to keep the two together, you just need to accept the fact that there WILL be losses along the way, but nothing too drastic IF:

A. Your tank size is large enough. I had them in a 40 breeder with thick planting.
B. GBR are not large and overly aggressive.
C. Your shrimp colony has had a jump start on breeding and your population is already booming. 


It is possible, just be cautious.


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

oyeabog said:


> Will rams like GBrams try to eat shrimp like amano or yellow shrimp?i have these shrimp right now .






I have noticed my Dwarf Cichlids eating more RCS than my ram. but they don't bother my amanos and i have big and small amanos. when new shrimp are introduced into my tank my GBR is curious of them, and I've seen him chase a couple around(being RCS but never amanos), but after that intitial chase my ram ignores all shrimp in my tank. I have RCS(including juvinile rcs) BlackBerry, Ghost, amano, bamboo flower and they all get ignored by my GBR, and my Aspi Borelli.


how did we all get on talking about RCS? hes asking about amano and GBR


----------



## oyeabog (Nov 4, 2009)

Is there a list of fish or site which fish are safe with shrimp.75 gal planted


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

oyeabog said:


> Is there a list of fish or site which fish are safe with shrimp.75 gal planted


Any fish will eat baby shrimp. A few day old shrimp is nothing different than a brine shrimp, insect larva, and a million other little critters that fish see as a natural food source. With lots of plants, moss, hiding spots, you can keep a sustainable population going with loosing some babies to being snacks here and there. If you want a fish tank with shrimp, stick with cheap shrimp. You don't want even 1 SSS $20 crystal baby being eaten as a batch of those eaten could be a $200 loss if you planned on selling them. Even guppies, tetras, etc will eat babies and the odd more aggressive adults will sometimes gang up and harass adults.

The only truly safe fish is the Oto. They only eat algae and won't go after shrimp at all. Other than that, plan on having a few babies eaten and depending on the fish breed and attitude, could actively seek and hunt out every single baby they find and go after adults. Adults that are harassed a lot also might not breed and hide all the time.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

I heard that also couple of types of bristlenoses are safe with shrimp. But I've never tried it lol


----------



## DerekFF (May 24, 2011)

Any fish will eat shrimplets 100% guranteed

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gtu2004 (Feb 17, 2010)

DerekFF said:


> Any fish will eat shrimplets 100% guranteed
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


incorrect on many levels


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

DerekFF said:


> Any fish will eat shrimplets 100% guranteed
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2





gtu2004 said:


> incorrect on many levels



+1 to GTU


----------



## DerekFF (May 24, 2011)

What fish will not eat shrimplets?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jorge_Burrito (Nov 10, 2010)

Rams are definitely not safe with shrimp, although you might get some interesting results if you try it:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/shrimp-other-invertebrates/171668-natural-selection-work.html


----------



## TWA (Jan 30, 2012)

I had about 100 shrimp I was putting in a 55 gallon with a pair of rams.

It sucks seeing rams with half a shrimp it hunted hanging out its mouth. My population declined to about 25 when I tore the tank down completely.

I'll never trust them again.


----------



## vincenz (Jan 29, 2012)

TWA said:


> I had about 100 shrimp I was putting in a 55 gallon with a pair of rams.
> 
> It sucks seeing rams with half a shrimp it hunted hanging out its mouth. My population declined to about 25 when I tore the tank down completely.
> 
> I'll never trust them again.


How long did it take to go from 100 -> 25?


----------



## TWA (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm going to say 4-5 months? The tank had too many plants too. They're hunters, I watched them constantly look and pick at them no matter how much I fed.










Picture Of the tank, hopefully I did this right (stupid tapatalk!)

I knew they'd be hunted, but look at that tank, should be able to live in there. Mine were probably a little more aggressive than most but, it shows they can do a lot of damage in a lot of space with a lot of cover.


----------



## Lludu (Mar 4, 2012)

Only fish I really trust with shrimp is Otos 100%

I do keep pangio kuhlis with shrimp... but its a tossup and I dont keep them in a breeding tank.


----------



## ElBoltonero (Jan 18, 2012)

I have an abundant colony in a tank with zebra otos, male endlers and dwarf hovering zebra loaches. Babies out and about all the time. Any shrimp I put in with my rams, however, disappear in a week or so...apart from my godzilla-sized amanos.


----------



## DerekFF (May 24, 2011)

gtu2004 said:


> incorrect on many levels


Did you forget the levels?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MChambers (May 26, 2009)

Strangely, I have a tank with German Rams and shrimp and the Rams do not eat the shrimp. I can't explain it. I expect that at some point the Rams will figure out that the shrimp are tasty, but it hasn't happened yet, and they have been in the same tank for more than a year.

In my experience, shrimp are only absolutely safe with Corydoras.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

mchambers, it may be so if the shrimp were in the tank before the shrimp.

Had the shrimp been added after the rams claimed territory, they would certainly be more assertive to guard their turf and certainly would apply to most territorial species.

Corys have been known to be ferocious or clumbsy (depending on your perspective) pack eaters . I used to feed brine shrimp, blood and black worms and never found any live worms when vacuuming the gravel on WC days.

shrimplets would not be any more resilient than brine shrimp.


----------



## DerekFF (May 24, 2011)

My adult corys suck shrimplets up like a tornado. Seriously people there should be a really big question here lol. Shrimplets are fair game to pretty much anything with a mouth and a pulse.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AquariumsInSpace (Jan 13, 2012)

While no new shrimps I've kept 3 ghost shrimp and 6 red cherry shrimp with a gbr and one point there were 2 but the other died the one who died was aggressive and tried to nip at the shrimp once or twice but lost interest and the other one is afraid of anything that isn't its food that moves so the shrimp bully my gbr more than it bullies them but I figure this is a really rare case


----------



## CookieM (Feb 7, 2012)

My friend has ram and they're so aggressive, they cause all her shrimps went hiding after ram is introduced and shrimplet population is decreasing over night. Her rams even bite her hand (it tickles, doesn't hurt) when she doing tank maintenance.

If you like fishes, introduce smaller fish about the size of your shrimp, but it's not a guaranty that shrimplets is completely safe.


----------



## ShadowBeast (Jul 27, 2011)

Powchekny said:


> I think the Rams would be _really_ safe. The shrimp not so much...


 I don't know I heard wild neos could work together and take down a full grown pirahana :tongue:


----------

